# Cut-off date for 2015 miles?



## Texstar12 (Sep 5, 2015)

Today, Sunday, December 27, 2015, is the last day in the last pay period for 2015 as the pay week of 12/28-1/3 isn't going to be seen until January 2016. By 4am Monday, December 28, 2015, should I mark my odometer's miles for a new year at that time, or wait until the ball drops on New Year's Eve? What cut-off date are you using for tax purposes? Are you going by the civil calendar end-date of New Year's Eve, or the final hour of the final pay period in 2015?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

IRS uses calendar year for this, doesn't matter about Uber's pay period. Jan 1,2016 the new rates are in play. Which means friday morning at 12:00am you should start using the new mileage rate.


----------



## Texstar12 (Sep 5, 2015)

Okay, so should I include earnings and deductions from 12/28-12/31 with 2015 taxes and just divide the first paycheck of 2016 up manually?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

I think you're over-thinking it. Go with your 1099 from Uber/Lyft and your ending mileage on December 31st.  The amount on the 1099 is what is reported to the IRS.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Texstar12 said:


> Okay, so should I include earnings and deductions from 12/28-12/31 with 2015 taxes and just divide the first paycheck of 2016 up manually?


Include your deductions up to midnight 12/31. Its uber's responsibility to report income on 1099 correctly. They should be including all income you earned up to midnight Thursday on your 2015 1099k. You can of course check to make sure it's correct if you want.


----------



## Texstar12 (Sep 5, 2015)

From Uber Support:
"Dec 28th is the cutoff date and this week's payment will be the last to reflect on the 1099 form for 2015."

So I guess everything this week thusfar is going on 2016's 1099 because it goes by pay periods and the next paycheck is received after it turns 2016.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Texstar12 said:


> Okay, so should I include earnings and deductions from 12/28-12/31 with 2015 taxes and just divide the first paycheck of 2016 up manually?


In accounting you have actual and accrual if you use actual you will only enter they pay you actually received in 2015. This is the easiest method. If you use the accrual method you put in what you actually made in 2015 even if you were paid in 2016.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Texstar12 said:


> Okay, so should I include earnings and deductions from 12/28-12/31 with 2015 taxes and just divide the first paycheck of 2016 up manually?


NO!


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

pengduck said:


> In accounting you have actual and accrual if you use actual you will only enter they pay you actually received in 2015. This is the easiest method. If you use the accrual method you put in what you actually made in 2015 even if you were paid in 2016.


yes that's correct except actual is usually referred to as "cash"


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

You're overthinking it. Use Dec 31st.


----------

